# Poodles with back foot pads visible



## reraven123 (Jul 21, 2017)

Poodles have "cat feet". The breed standard description is "rather small, oval in shape with toes well arched and cushioned on thick firm pads." The arched toes and thick pads are shown in the picture above. This is different from dogs like labs, that have flat feet. The toes are not arched and the foot is much flatter to the ground as shown in this pic.









The labs toenails also don't touch the ground, if they did they would be too long and need clipping.


----------



## Starla (Nov 5, 2020)

This is from the illustrated standard. Cat foot is also incorrect. To me, it looks like the way the dog is standing, and the nails look like that because they are very short. But I’m sure someone with show expertise can tell you more.


----------



## katmcg86 (Apr 23, 2019)

Thanks for your responses, but I don’t think my picture is good enough for you to see what it looks like. You can see the pads that should be on the ground because the toes are, like, bent upward/backward? making the toenails point up. I will try to find another picture that is better. Thanks for trying [emoji4]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Starvt (Nov 5, 2019)

I think I know what you mean, it's like the toes are hyperextended, yes? Similar to a person who is 'double jointed'. 
I've seen an occasional dog that has this, it appears to me that the tendons are weak or something. Not normal imo. I've never see it on a poodle as far as I remember though. One that I recall was horribly bred, so it could be genetic I suppose (but not a poodle trait). Another dog had an injury to a foot that caused it. 
I would wonder if it happens in puppy mill dogs that live on wire bottom kennels.


----------



## TeamHellhound (Feb 5, 2021)

No, that's not normal. I forget the exact term for it, but if I remember correctly, it has to do with the digital extensor tendons being too tight and the flexor tendons being too lax.


----------



## Basil_the_Spoo (Sep 1, 2020)

I just want to post a picture of Basils Très français pedi from 2 weeks ago.










It wore off after our 2nd walk.. but I got the picture


----------



## Phaz23 (May 31, 2020)

Here’s some Tekno feet-can confirm I do see the pads when he’s standing but not nearly as much as the original picture 😊


----------



## Bailey_Whiskey (Jan 18, 2021)

Whiskey used to stand just like that!!
I’ve been scouring the internet to find an explanation but couldn’t. It’s almost like he was standing ok then his weight shifts back and the pads pop up. He does stand normally at times, and the pads are always downwards when he walks. It’s just standing still that shows the problem with his feet.

He’s light in colour too, the pads are super visible (he’s due for grooming so please excuse his fluffy feet 😝):









After shifting his weight manually:









He hasn’t been standing with the pads upturned for a while (had to shift his feet for the photo). I am guessing that my constant correction of his feet helped. I did notice they were harder to get into the upturned position than it was previously. 

So maybe it’s a habit thing or his muscles just got better at controlling his feet. Maybe it’s like flat feet in humans?


----------



## katmcg86 (Apr 23, 2019)

[mention]Bailey_Whiskey [/mention] this is exactly what I was talking about! These pictures are great. Thanks for adding to this thread. I too have been unsuccessful at googling, so maybe it’s not a “condition” so much as just a weird way of standing - especially since you’re saying Whiskey stands normally, too.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MrsKaia (Dec 3, 2011)

Interesting. My standard (1.5 y/o; black) does exactly the same thing! My previous standard did not do that, so I tried to find if I needed to worry about it. Was unsuccesful at googling too. He doesn't do it all the time, and when he does it doesn't seem to bother him. He runs and jumps just like any other dog. It just looks off.


----------



## EVpoodle (Sep 25, 2018)

I remember someone at a show mentioning that their dogs would sometimes stand like that if they were tired from standing. So, perhaps it is like us humans rolling back onto our heels when we stand for a long period of time?


----------

